# Windows Media Center kein Bild aber Ton



## Special-Agent-J (17. November 2011)

hab das im Titel geschilderte Problem. Nach bissl rumgooglen hab ich herausgefunden, dass es wohl ein Codecproblem ist. Allerdings hat das deeinstallieren aller Codecpacks keine Veränderung gebracht!
Hat wer das selbe Problem oder kann bei der Lösung behilflich sein?


----------



## Ahab (17. November 2011)

Genau das gleiche Problem hab ich auch.  Treiber für Grafikkarte und DVBT-Stick hab ich schon neuinstalliert, Codecpacks von Drittanbietern hab ich keine drauf - nichts.


----------



## DerHelm (20. November 2011)

einfach mal von Nvidia.com die aktuellsten beta treiber installieren, da is der bug behoben.


----------



## ANILKAN (20. November 2011)

MPEG2 Codec fehlt euch so wars zumindest bei mir.


----------

